# White Lightnings in Auto World slots?



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Or did this guy just put a W/L chassis under the body?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dukes-of-Hazzard-White-Lightning-Roscoes-Police-Car_W0QQitemZ6067040286QQihZ009QQcategoryZ2619QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Marty


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

their real


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

So W/L aren't Pearl White anymore? Just white chassis and container?
Marty


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Marty said:


> So W/L aren't Pearl White anymore? Just white chassis and container?
> Marty


Yep, stinks...hopefully it'll go back to the old pearl white paint jobs.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

I think the plastic cases are wrapped in plastic, or plastic banded, so you can tell if the case was opened or not.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Marty said:


>


All I can say is... :lol:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Is that what thr front wheelwells really look like?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

all i can say is thats one ugly looking cop car..

Wes


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Um NO Thanks. I am pretty sure this W/L will never "grow" on me. 


Jeff


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

jack0fall said:


> Um NO Thanks. I am pretty sure this W/L will never "grow" on me.
> 
> 
> Jeff


I'll agree with that and It doesn't even have to be the WL version. That's a dirty version? Looks like it was setting besides the General when it was painted and ended up catching the overspray.  rr


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Not for me either. I will buy the regular versions though. Glad they are here. Don't need dirty versions or white tires.


----------



## Lightningrod (Oct 23, 2005)

I definitely like the pearly white paint better!

That is an ugly looking police car.


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

Somebody should be ashamed of themselves for designing, making, marketing that...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

There should be a particular pattern of mud on the sides like it was splashing up from the tires, and the windshield should be clean where the wipers wiped the mud away. The "dirty" cars look real bad.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I don't care for them myself, but I understand the idea behind them. After all it is the DOH and they very rarely drove on paved roads.

Marty



Franko said:


> Somebody should be ashamed of themselves for designing, making, marketing that...


----------



## Puppycat (Feb 28, 2005)

Here is one that I just picked up today.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

thats tooooo schwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeettttttttt.
I can't wait to get my mastercases. I'm hoping theres one of each white lightning per master case


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

When you say "picked up". Does that mean you bought it at a store? What store?
Thanks,
Marty




Puppycat said:


> Here is one that I just picked up today.


----------



## Puppycat (Feb 28, 2005)

Marty said:


> When you say "picked up". Does that mean you bought it at a store? What store?
> Thanks,
> Marty


I purchased it from a local Hobby store. He does know what the chase versions are and marks them up considerably. I paid a decent amount for this.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Puppycat said:


> I purchased it from a local Hobby store. He does know what the chase versions are and marks them up considerably. I paid a decent amount for this.


"considerably"? I see budsho has them on fleabay for 60.00 buy it now. I think thats a little steep. the white chassis should be made available with the pit kits, they would sell alot more of them.


----------



## Puppycat (Feb 28, 2005)

I paid 30.00
The guy also had the 71 Challenger for that price.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

*passing the 666 with speed*

30.00 for the Dukes white is a good price.


----------

